# Pheasant belt getting dumped on



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

The southern part of the state along the SD border has received heavy snow. I heard in FT Yates over 13 inches, Aberdeen,SD reporting 11 inches. Suppose to blow and get dangerous wind chills, all roads south of 94 closed at this time, plows have been called in. Should be interesting what effect it will have on the birds.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think its a good thing to have a hard winter. It will thin the herd down a bit, but the weaklings will die off and the strong and/or smart ones will survive.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> I think its a good thing to have a hard winter. It will thin the herd down a bit, but the weaklings will die off and the strong and/or smart ones will survive.


Isn't this the pheasant forum :wink: !

I had a farmer tell me last weekend that he saw a loss of 75% of his birds! He went from 400 to 100 so far this winter!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

g/o,

How much you got down there?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> I think its a good thing to have a hard winter. It will thin the herd down a bit, but the weaklings will die off and the strong and/or smart ones will survive.


What?!?!

Yeah that's all I want is to have to drive several hours out West to hunt pheasants again just like 10 years ago.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

FORT YATES..............16.0 INCHES......10 AM
CARSON..................15.0 INCHES......6 AM
WATAUGA 8N..............12.0 INCHES......11 AM
ELLENDALE...............8.5 INCHES.......8 AM
FLASHER.................8.0 INCHES.......9 AM
LINTON 5 NW.............5.5 INCHES.......7 AM
BISMARCK AIRPORT........5.0 INCHES.......10 AM
JAMESTOWN...............5.0 INCHES.......1130 AM
ASHLEY..................4.7 INCHES.......10 AM
STREETER................4.0 INCHES.......8 AM
BISMARCK NORTH SIDE.....3.8 INCHES.......9 AM
MONTPELIER..............3.5 INCHES.......8 AM
HAZELTON 4 NW...........3.4 INCHES.......7 AM
BISMARCK 5NW............3.3 INCHES.......7 AM
CARRINGTON 4N...........2.0 INCHES.......8 AM


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

HUNTNFISHND said:


> g/o,
> 
> How much you got down there?


Well over a foot, some are saying 15 inches


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Drove around mobridge after i quit snowing and the pheasants were out in force. With the habitat on the river bottom and the trees around here i dont see a problem. the snow was light and fluffy so they will be able to get to feed easy. this is great for the the duck slews.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

The 'good old days' are OVER in the S.E. They will be virtually extinct next fall compared to recent years. Not referring to the pet/fed/groomed roosters in anyones yard either. We knew it had to end at some point.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Bagman said:


> The 'good old days' are OVER in the S.E. They will be virtually extinct next fall compared to recent years. Not referring to the pet/fed/groomed roosters in anyones yard either. We knew it had to end at some point.


Yep, everybody should go to the SW next year...It's over...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> I think its a good thing to have a hard winter. It will thin the herd down a bit, but the weaklings will die off and the strong and/or smart ones will survive.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I am new to the forum and am from the Linton area. We got dumped on pretty good. Looks hard on the birds this year. A friend of mine from out west sent me a bunch of pictures of pretty heavy winter kill.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Rick, there ya go pushing everyone out here.



We both know all the birds around Pembina.

:beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I will hunt field mice with a tooth pick before I pay to hunt in the SW.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Me neither, but that doesn't mean I'm not hunting here.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

wburns, hey welcome to nodakoutdoors! Looking forward to your stories and pictures. Don't let us old grumps scare you off.


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

Dick,
I will try not to get scared off  . Looking forward to this fall again. I hope we have a good spring to help the birds out. I don't think it is total doom and gloom as all of the snow will help fill potholes that need moisture. With a good hatch this summer we could likely have really good hunting again. It will be interesting this spring to see how much CRP comes out around here. I think that will be the largest factor of whether we will have good bird numbers this fall again.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

wburns said:


> Dick,
> I will try not to get scared off  . Looking forward to this fall again. I hope we have a good spring to help the birds out. I don't think it is total doom and gloom as all of the snow will help fill potholes that need moisture. With a good hatch this summer we could likely have really good hunting again. It will be interesting this spring to see how much CRP comes out around here. I think that will be the largest factor of whether we will have good bird numbers this fall again.


There's a smart indvidual...Only takes one cock to take care of 20 hens...Do the math and things can rebound quickly. It's been a rough winter, but I'm optimistic we'll have some good hunts. Probably a lot more pockets of birds than so spread out! A buddy of mine said he saw some in the ditch by Hillsboro today off of the interstate. If they can make it by Hillsboro, we should be okay elsewhere.


----------

